# Miami, Fl ,Maverick Mirage 17'



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Great skiff, excellent motor. Do you have a push pole? GPS? Trolling motor? Kind of depends on where you will use the boat and the kind of fishing you like to do. Make sure you have all of the requisite CG safety equipment as a minimum--go beyond that and outfit a good first aid kit. If you trailer it, make sure the trailer is in good shape (lights, wheel bearings). Post some pictures and good luck!


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Love the old Mirage hull! Fished out of a buddy's down in the keys this past summer and we were in some messy seas, thing can handle its own out there in the ruff stuff! If it were me, I would slowly add options as you may, down the road, realize you like fishing with less gadgets on-board... Stereo for Sunday sandbar parties perhaps? As DBStoots said definitely put time into the trailer if needed... there are many things to consider depending on how and where you fish. All the best!


----------



## MaverickMikeT (Dec 14, 2016)

DBStoots said:


> Great skiff, excellent motor. Do you have a push pole? GPS? Trolling motor? Kind of depends on where you will use the boat and the kind of fishing you like to do. Make sure you have all of the requisite CG safety equipment as a minimum--go beyond that and outfit a good first aid kit. If you trailer it, make sure the trailer is in good shape (lights, wheel bearings). Post some pictures and good luck!


Good stuff, I'm an experienced boater, have owned several center console / open fisherman. This is my first shot at a flats boat. I'm looking to outfit it with pretty much all the stuff you mentioned, the challenge on a flats is the space and the weight... trailer is in good shape, better than my last lol. Thanks for taking the time to write me


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

MaverickMikeT said:


> Good stuff, I'm an experienced boater, have owned several center console / open fisherman. This is my first shot at a flats boat. I'm looking to outfit it with pretty much all the stuff you mentioned, the challenge on a flats is the space and the weight... trailer is in good shape, better than my last lol. Thanks for taking the time to write me


Anytime. Happy to help.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome!


----------

